# finally installed my lowering coil springs



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Well after buying these like 3 years ago I finally installed them today, originally I was going to wait until I got new struts but since I couldn't afford to buy 4 new ones at this time and I got tired of seeing the coil spring box sitting up on a shelf in my shed I decided to put them in today. I don't know how much of a drop they were supposed to give but the front came down a decent amount, the rear looks about the same as with the stock springs. Also the front struts are black and have "Nissan" stamped in them so I think they are original, the rear struts are blue and seem like they are replacements, anyway here are some before and after pics:

Tires are 195/50/15's

Before:










After (before driving it, seems like it got lower after taking it for a drive):











Before:










After:


----------



## Conley (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome, nice wheels. I was literally just looking around for some good springs, but I also have 195/50 15s on my 89, and was worried they would rub all kinds with lowering springs on. So seeing your post is random luck it seems, proof that they fit. What kinda drop did your springs have according to the manufacturer? And where'd ya get em?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, just found info on the springs today, according to the manufacturer, Sprint Performance Suspension

they are advertised as 2" front and 2" rear, don't know if that company is still in business or not, I bought them like 3 years ago not sure from where at the moment I have the box outside and can look tomorrow but they were a pretty good deal think I got them for $109 delivered IIRC.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah the springs will "settle" over the next couple days as they adjust to the weight of the car.....looks like a good drop!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I am usually skeptical of lowering springs, but these look pretty good, they seem to fit just right with the 195 50 15's you have on there.
Nice ride too!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, now for today's bad news, was driving home and kept hearing a banging noise from the drivers rear, thought the strut had come loose or the coil, got home and pulled the tire and discovered the sway bar snapped right where the bar gets smaller to go thru the mount!! This sway bar was one I got from a Pulsar SE so now have 2 choices that I can think of, get another pulsar SE sway bar so I can use all the urethane bushings I already have, or replace the broken bar with the stock one but than I will have to get all new bushing as the stock one is smaller.

No idea if the stiffer springs cause the bar to break or if it was due to the struts being worn, who knows


does the rear sway bar assist in locating the tire working with the 2 links that bolt to the chassis? I noticed I have play where the arms mount to the chassis if I pry the spindle forward but not so much prying it towards the rear, I have never replaced the lower arm's bushings,

What do you all think??


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

did some checking using the Nissan FAST program and it seems everything is the same between the stock sentra rear sway bar and the pulsar SE rear bar EXCEPT for the front frame mount bushings (although one web site lists the same TRW part number for both cars??) so I guess if I can get those front bushings from some where I can put the stock sway bar back on until I can find another pulsar SE bar.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

By the way the part broke, you can see that over half the area where it was supposed to be connected is rusted over. That means that it was at least half broken off for quite some time, and it is not likely that your new coils caused the failure. The new coils could have contributed to the failure because of different angles of stress on the bar, but I think a new SE bar, or even the old stock bar would be just fine.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I noticed that also that the bar looks like it only had that small area holding it together, hopefully I'll be able to hold the broken end with something in order to get the nut off, junkyard trip Saturday I think !!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Today, removed the pulsar sway bar and was able to get the nut off the broken end using my impact gun and holding the broke end with a small pipe wrench,got the stock sway bar installed but have to go to the junkyard to either find another pulsar sway bar or a pair of stock bushings, none of the auto part stores here have the bushings,


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Went to junkyard today, got a pair of bushings off of a 4 door sentra, they looked brand new!! $1.50 each, also some very good scores for my 94 pathfinder, finally found the sunroof shade and a working drivers side power window switch!! Total for the day $10.15 (window switch was a freebie, had it hidden in my toolbox and at 5 minutes to closing no one was interested in my toolbox, !!! LOL), no Pulsar's, had a choice between 2 junkyards, one has an inventory online and showed one 88 Sentra the other junkyard I took a chance on and scored big time!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

ouch thats a nasty break! gotta love freebies from the bone yards!!
i need to make a trip to our local one here very soon....


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I need to hit the junkyard every weekend, pathfinder still needs some parts, Want to look for struts for the sentra too, it's kind of bouncy right now, LOL

Have to look at raising the exhaust on the sentra up a little the cat converter is hitting speed bumps!!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

The 15s look good, I was considering doing the same because the stock tires have so much sidewall. But I'll be doing white wall on mine.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

nice job on the lowering and the repair... thats one nasty place i really dont like to be working on ... old sway bars like those tends to break or just wont go loose at all !!.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, just need new front struts now, it's kind of bouncy. I replaced the broke sway bar with the factory one by myself as my buddy who normally helps me wasn't available, just had to remove on exhaust hanger to get the sway bar in position


----------

